# Intro



## gamalataki (Jun 8, 2005)

...


----------



## Jackull (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome to VI Scott...look forward to hear your stuff.

jacKuLL


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Scott - great to see you here! 


P.S. Check out Scott's cool RAW demo 
http://www.herman-witkam.com/raw/user_demos/scott_pettigrew_absolutely_raw.mp3 (http://www.herman-witkam.com/raw/user_d ... ly_raw.mp3)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello Scott,

Welcome to VIC!!

I think it is great that we get more composers of different genres. The more the better...


----------



## gamalataki (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey, thanks guys for the warm welcome.


----------

